# What you using?



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Just curious as to what pot calls everyone is planning to pack in the vest this year? 

I have a crap load of pot calls. Going to give Knight and Hale a solid go this year.

I’ll be packing:
Storyteller - Slate
Moonshiner - Crystal
Scarlet fever - Glass
Ol’ Yeller - Ceramic
Canyon Cutter - Aluminum




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I have 2 that I mainly use, with 3 others that I shuffle in to mix things up.

Top 2
Natures Echo - slate
Larry Gressar - copper

Natures Echo - glass
Natures Echo - aluminum 
Larry Gressar - Ceramic

Really depends where I’m hunting, weather conditions and how respondent the gobblers are.


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

I usually carry two pot calls. Halloran Crystal Mistress is always in my vest. The other varies from day to day. I hunt the late season so humidity can be an issue. If the conditions are wet or moist I carry an Enticer aluminum in a Corian pot with a carbon striker. If wet isn't an issue I might just carry the Enticer anyway (last year it sealed the deal for me on a bone dry day) or I'll carry whatever has been sounding good to me. I've never been much of a slate guy but I bought a Halloran green slate last year that I actually seem to be able to run so I may trot that one out this year on dry days just to see how these SEMI public land birds like it.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Carry a slate pot, then a wildcard pot (aluminum or titanium), and a mouth call. Also always have my locator. 

After I move 8 times and have left my vest against the first tree I left, I end up with a slate and mouth call, and have donated another striker back to the woods.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Is red slate any different then green? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

rcleofly said:


> Is red slate any different then green?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neither is as good as plain ol glass.

Inconsistent too.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I carry a double pot, one side is glass the other is slate, I love this call, the glass side is quite loud and responsive while the slate is subtle and soft and offers beautiful purrs and puts. I also have a 3 inch copper that I use. I made both of the pots. One other call I carry is my own short paddle box call, it just seems to drive em nuts. I carry few mouth calls when I am using my bow for hands free coaxing.


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll be carrying my Supreme Calls "Strutbuster" crystal pot call (my all-time favorite pot call), along with a couple different Hooks mouth calls, my favorites being the "Executioner 2" and "Heartthrob", and a couple Gooserbat calls.

I like to keep it simple and carry less. I used to carry about 7-8 different calls I now find that completely unnecessary. I found, for me, my Executioner 2 does about everything I need it to do for about every situation.


----------



## Buck city bowhunter (May 1, 2018)

I've been using a cracked glass call I bought 5 or 6 years agofor Rios when i lived in california. Have a few different strikers but I've killed a bird every year and a eastern with it. So I've never bought anything new.... That being said I'm really curious about turkey calls and why hunters use so many. Is it just the fun of it. Like having a arsenal of sounds that you can communicate with the birds more realistically? Or does it take that many dern calls until yall tag a bird? 

Not bashing at all, really just more so intrigued. And head scratching. I love the fact some people can just use their natural vocal cords like Josh Carney and a couple other real good callers I've heard about. 

I see you guys listing all of these calls and I'd hate to have to carry all those calls while I'm Runnin' & Gunnin' chasing toms. 

Please enlighten the young fella.

And Good luck to everybody this season!


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

I'll say this from my own Perspective. First, pot calls are an addiction. I probably own over 60 from all sorts of makers, with all kinds of surfaces. Kind of like collecting baseball cards in a way.
I will usually bring out 6 calls with me. My usual hunting is from a ground blind, but I do some run and gun occasionally. Is it overkill? Sure. Do I notice? No. I still wear a vest and have plenty of room. I put can koozies around them so they don't bounce around, break, or make noise.
My normal surfaces:
Crystal
Slate
Glass
Ceramic
Copper
Stoned aluminum

I always start with slate, I would say most times, I can use one slate call and pull them in, and my hunt is usually done in under an hour. The last three years however, have been totally different. The early warm up, then cool down for the start of the season has locked down my birds more than normal. Last year, when I hunted with my uncle, I started with slate. Birds responded, but would not commit. Same as Crystal. When I switched to my very raspy stoned aluminum, they came in on a rope. I 100% believe a different surface can make a difference. Sure one call can always work, until it doesn't. 
Now, I can even throw out one more thing, not only do I take a variety of calls, I also take a variety of strikers. Snakewood, ipe, yellowheart, purple heart, diamond wood, ebony...always in my vest. They give each call a different tone.

I'm sure I could make do with a call or two, but the vest never bothered me with all the calls in there. It works for me, but might not work for everyone....pretty much the key to turkey hunting right there.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Buck city bowhunter (May 1, 2018)

OK I get it. Makes sense. Be over prepared for battle vs under prepared. I started Turkey Hunting in California when it was in the low 90s in the daytime, so maybe that trained me to be a minimalist. 

don't get me wrong I love the look of the vest with all the pockets for stuff, and the comfortable seat and the nice blind with the nice carry bag (I do have a 4 man blind and bag in the basement collecting dust) but my 1 Michigan bird and 2 Ohio birds were killed with my janky cracked glass call crouched behind some thorny bush and even tho I usually miss 3 or 4 before I connect, I enjoy missing. I hate when I tag out early or with season left. 

So looking at these new turkey calls I'm trying to justify with myself. 

But I do understand more now that you put it that way


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ha! The vest is just the start. I'll have the vest, ground blind, decoys, chair, bow, gun, tripod, and cameras. I'm the poster boy for over packing.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Buck city bowhunter said:


> OK I get it. Makes sense. Be over prepared for battle vs under prepared. I started Turkey Hunting in California when it was in the low 90s in the daytime, so maybe that trained me to be a minimalist.
> 
> don't get me wrong I love the look of the vest with all the pockets for stuff, and the comfortable seat and the nice blind with the nice carry bag (I do have a 4 man blind and bag in the basement collecting dust) but my 1 Michigan bird and 2 Ohio birds were killed with my janky cracked glass call crouched behind some thorny bush and even tho I usually miss 3 or 4 before I connect, I enjoy missing. I hate when I tag out early or with season left.
> 
> ...


This is what you need.


----------



## Buck city bowhunter (May 1, 2018)

OnHoPr said:


> This is what you need.


Lmao! Hella funny. Because I usually wish I had a cannon or something sometimes almost seems impossible to connect with a arrow. 



Hunter1979 said:


> Ha! The vest is just the start. I'll have the vest, ground blind, decoys, chair, bow, gun, tripod, and cameras. I'm the poster boy for over packing.
> 
> Sent from my Droid


Your the guy I wanna go turkey hunting with! Break out the cooler! Hahaha


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Buck city bowhunter said:


> I've been using a cracked glass call I bought 5 or 6 years agofor Rios when i lived in california. Have a few different strikers but I've killed a bird every year and a eastern with it. So I've never bought anything new.... That being said I'm really curious about turkey calls and why hunters use so many. Is it just the fun of it. Like having a arsenal of sounds that you can communicate with the birds more realistically? Or does it take that many dern calls until yall tag a bird?
> 
> Not bashing at all, really just more so intrigued. And head scratching. I love the fact some people can just use their natural vocal cords like Josh Carney and a couple other real good callers I've heard about.
> 
> ...


It’s fun. I have 27 pot calls. I can comfortably put 5 in my vest. Generally I use 1 a majority of the time. Every season I seem to have a favorite. But, I carry 5. You only need one call. Could be a pot, box, push pull, mouth call, doesn’t matter. As long as you can make some yelps it’ll do the job. 

Collecting pot calls is all just part of the fun for me. I buy a couple every year. 

Hope this helps lol. 

Good luck this season brother.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)




----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Buck city bowhunter said:


> I've been using a cracked glass call I bought 5 or 6 years agofor Rios when i lived in california. Have a few different strikers but I've killed a bird every year and a eastern with it. So I've never bought anything new.... That being said I'm really curious about turkey calls and why hunters use so many. Is it just the fun of it. Like having a arsenal of sounds that you can communicate with the birds more realistically? Or does it take that many dern calls until yall tag a bird?
> 
> Not bashing at all, really just more so intrigued. And head scratching. I love the fact some people can just use their natural vocal cords like Josh Carney and a couple other real good callers I've heard about.
> 
> ...


I carry a tube and trumpet on lanyards. 2 mouth calls normally they are the same call. I have one pot and two strikers on one of the best loop holders

I went vestless many years ago. I may buy a Camelback though


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

1) a 25yo Butski glass & slate combo
2) original (first 2 yrs of production) K&H Ol Yeller ceramic

Mostly I stick with mouth calls, but I'll use the slate or ceramic on calm mornings, and I'll fire up the glass when it's windy or wet. 

If I'm still hunting in the last week of May I'll also add a high-pitched aluminum call to my arsenal, mostly just to use a different call but also to convince myself that I can reach out through the foliage to any bird that will listen.

I have a few commercial strikers but usually use one I've turned myself.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

I have a knight and hale aluminum one I like, and a hunters specialty triple glass that is pretty good, honestly dont use them very much though after figuring out how to use mouth calls, just use them to switch things up every once and awhile


----------



## Tackett77 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm taking a fryin pan copper pot call, and a ceramic surface pot call. both made by me (Tackett Game Calls). love the copper for the rasp and the ceramic for its ability to play damp. ceramic has a good slate sound. I'll also take a blasted crystal and aluminum call with me but the copper and ceramic are my go to.


----------

